# I feel so stupid...



## 16906 (May 21, 2006)

i used 2 b good in school, but since my IBS has been gettin worse nd worse ive found school work impossible, i cant concentrate, my memory has become terrible nd to cap it all im exhausted all the time...nd it couldnt b happening at a worse time, im doing my exams nxt summer that will basically determine whether i'll get the course i want in college, nd in so doing so doing determine the direction of my life...life just seems pointless nd impossible, i cant even enjoy a social life because my IBS prevents me...does ne 1 else feel like this?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi KT. Living with ibs can be very difficult. Not only is the condition itself painful but it is painfully embarrassing to talk about, especially for young people. You are not alone, and with time and patience you can manage ibs. Try keeping a food diary, see if you can find any foods that might be causing your symptoms. If you want to go out with friends try to avoid those foods. You didn't say if you get mostly d or c but there are ways to deal in any case. Try relaxing when your symptoms flare up. Deep breathing excercises seem to help some of us. Peppermint tea and heating pads can be helpful for pain. Increasing fiber intake can help too, just go slow not to much at once or it could make things worse. If your in a social situation it's perfectly ok to tell people that you have tummy issues, and if you're comfortable with your friends you can hit the highlights of ibs, you don't have to give them too many details. Unfortunately ibs can take some time to manage, it's a matter of finding what works for you. Diet changes, stress relief, and a good attitude can be really helpful. Don't feel stupid it's very natural to feel the way you are feeling. Keep posting and let us know how things are going. Take care.


----------



## 16906 (May 21, 2006)

I appreciate your advice, but i hav tried alot the things ppl generally advise for IBS, i'm a vegan- i cut out dairy etc because it seemed 2 make things worse, fibre also seems 2 make things worse so i dont eat 2 many fibre rich foods, herbal tea wise i'm an expert at this stage as 2 those which r supposed 2 help, fennel, peppermint etc. i suffer alternations between IBS-C nd IBS-D. i've been taking digestrin 4 bout 2 wks, tho i havnt noticed a big improvment yet. also following d advice of another post on this forum i started takin clacium nd vit D tabs, a vitamin supplement, nd omega supplements. so maybe now u can c why i now seem so desperate wen despite efforts my IBS is as bad as evr. i appreciate you takin d time 2 answer but u dont seem 2 b able 2 relate 2 wat i'm sayin...thanks 4 ure reply...


----------

